# What makeup are we not allowed to take on flights?



## Indian Barbie (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm worried that when I fly back home, I won't be able to refresh my makeup before I land and I'll look like a zombie! I know they have banned liquids, does that mean mascara too?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 24, 2007)

basically anything that is 3 oz or smaller is a allowed - heres a website I found hth!

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtrav...d-items.shtm#1


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 24, 2007)

don't forget to pack everything in a clear bag


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2007)

Also, any liquids bought after you pass through security are allowed on the plane. Sephora has a section on Airplane Approved Beauty Products, btw.


----------



## f1rewater (Mar 24, 2007)

Any liquid or gel-like substance has to be in the bag. Things in the bag have to fit comfortably, that means you can't squash a whole bunch of things in there.

HTH


----------



## Arabella (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_basically anything that is 3 oz or smaller is a allowed - heres a website I found hth!

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtrav...d-items.shtm#1_

 

Are we allowed to bring lipsticks on the plane? That list just mentions lipglosses and lip gels.


----------



## franimal (Mar 24, 2007)

it says lipstick and lipbalm are considered solids. even though all those things on sephora are approved, you can still only bring a sandwich size ziplock baggie full. What if you are a traveling makeup artist? Every time I go on a trip I bring my traincase, and theres no way I would check that. I guess I could just severely cut down on my foundations and lipglosses and mascaras. This sucks. Why did some jackass have to ruin things for the rest of us.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arabella* 

 
_Are we allowed to bring lipsticks on the plane? That list just mentions lipglosses and lip gels._

 

Yes, you can. I was able to carry several beauty powders, msf's, 3 lipsticks and a sneeky adventuresome l/g yesterday on my flight to New York
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Security never asked to open my purse or throw anything away! But I'd be wary about having too much l/g on your purse especially the LE items. Remember that they only allow 3 oz. of liquids/gels on the plane. The more you have on, the higher the chance they'll look through your bag. So, IMO, just take what you need and simply put the rest in your checked luggage. They didn't seem to mind about the powdered cosmetics, even the pigments though!


----------



## girlstar (Mar 25, 2007)

I just travelled Toronto -> London, and again London -> Toronto. In Toronto, I was asked if I had liquids, were they in a bag.. I went to take them out and he said "oh no, need, go through". In London, I was told over a loudspeaker to put them on top of my carry-on when I went through security.. they hardly looked at them. Seems security has gotten relaxed again!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 26, 2007)

I have no idea how much is 3 ounces :S


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I have no idea how much is 3 ounces :S_

 
About every beauty product has a labeling of how many oz's it is. 
If it doesn't you can always check their website. Here's some examples:
A bottle of OPI nail polish is 0.5 oz
A MAC Lipglass is 0.17 oz
A MAC Fluidline is 0.1 oz


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

i brought all my make up in my carry on and when i flew to florida they went through it but on the way back i had no stalls... i did see some girl with BIG bottle of foundation and stuff being held up.


----------

